# New pics



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Havent posted up any pics in a while, and i just finished putting some new plants in the tank so i figured i would share. Enjoy!


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Damn, that's pretty nice. is it a 125 ? what size ??? cool thing for giving the site a nice plug like that too with the sticker... props.

P' fury kicks assssss


----------



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

man thats the nicest tank ive ever seen.







im trying to do something like that with my 75 gallon, just have some tetras in it right now. want to get cariba eventually.

any advice on the plants? plant types? i have jungle vals and some other broad leaf plant, they almost died, i added fertilizer and theyre better now, the vals are growing like monsters.

anyways, great tank again


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Wing said:


> man thats the nicest tank ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Yes it's a 125.
As for the plants just make sure you have ample lighting, lower light plants make it easier. I add plant food into my water at every water change. My plants die a lot because i have a pleco in the tank and he likes to suck them dry, so i am constantly buying new plants to keep it looking good. They are cheap so its no biggie to replace them once a month or so, i get them from ebay for like a dollar a plant.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That is a good looking tank.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

very nice. i wish i could have plants


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice tank man..









what type of plants do you have in there?!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

JesseD said:


> nice tank man..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Top plants and the mat on the bottom are plastic. Top are being replaced with water sprites next week. The other plants i have are jungle vals, java ferns, and amazon swords.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet tank. I love the plants.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice tank, how long have the plants been in the tank anyways?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yes, that is a good looking tank!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Outie said:


> Nice tank, how long have the plants been in the tank anyways?


 The swords and java fern have been in there since i set up the tank like 4-5 months ago. The jungle vals i just put in yesterday. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

> Top plants and the mat on the bottom are plastic


 The mat in the left corner of the tank? Where can i get it?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> > Top plants and the mat on the bottom are plastic
> 
> 
> The mat in the left corner of the tank? Where can i get it?


 You can get it here, it's the fancy plants springeri mat. The ones on top are asparagus fern, and they are on the page before. 
Plastic Plant Link


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Sweet tank, makes me want to do that with my 100 gallon!







Is your water injected with CO2?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

$10 for one mat, do you know the size of one mat?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Set Up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> $10 for one mat, do you know the size of one mat?


 Not sure, maybe 10"X10". I have 2 of them in my tank in the left back corner. 
Thanks all for the compliments.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks bad ass, enjoy em!


----------

